# peptide storage



## Irishcop (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey I just got my ghrp 6 and cjc1295 and I know that you can put them in the fridge for storage but how about the freezer?
and after their reconstituted can they be stored in the freezer?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 7, 2012)

Freezer is ok before reconstituting, but after it may freeze depending on what you reconstituted it with.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 7, 2012)

*Peptide Storage & Expiry*
The storage information in this article is applicable to all of the following peptides as they are manufactured by the same process (lyophilization): GHRP Peptides, CJC-1295 Peptides, HGH Frag 176-191 and IGF-1 Peptides.

Storage Environment

Both mixed and unmixed vials should be stored in sealed plastic satchels or containers and kept away from food in the refrigerator to prevent any risk of cross-contamination.

Freezing Vials

Freezing vials is permitted for unmixed vials only (i.e. vials still in powder form and not reconstituted with water), however, they should only ever be frozen and thawed out again once as repeated freeze/thaw cycles can damage the peptide chain. Since vials remain stable in the refrigerator for 12 months (1 year), freezing vials should be reserved for situations where you plan on storing unmixed vials for more than 12 months.

Pre-Loading Syringes

Pre-loading syringes and storing them in the refrigerator or freezer will not compromise the quality, so in that sense they are fine to use. However, if a syringe is pre-loaded and frozen, there is a risk that it may come out of solution into particles. When thawed out the peptide may not return into solution and possibly cause irritation or damage at the injection site.

Storage Times 

The recommended storage/expiry times for all injectable peptides as advised by the manufacturer are as follows:

Room temperature (up to 45 degrees Celsius) 
Mixed vials - <48 hours 
Unmixed vials - 60 days

Refrigerator temperature (2-8 degrees Celsius) 
Mixed vials - 2 months
Unmixed vials - 12 months (1 year) 

Freezer temperature (-20 degrees Celsius) 
Mixed vials - Should not be frozen
Unmixed vials - 24 months (2 years) 

Any vials you have which are stored outside of these times/temperatures are still safe to use, they will not cause you any harm. The only thing to keep in mind is that they may have begun to degrade and will not be 100% as effective as a new and unexpired vial, so your results may not be as good. However this is only a general guideline; many have found that even "expired" vials, or vials not stored at cooled temperatures are still fully effective.
(all info gathered via internet)


----------

